# Looking to buy a house in Spain



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to buy a house in Spain, probably Murcia type area as it seems to have its own little micro climate being a bit warmer than other areas (I think).
I will not have enough money until later this year beginning of next.
Is now a good time to buy?
Should I borrow money from the bank to buy sooner and pay all the extra charges or just wait?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Antec said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy a house in Spain, probably Murcia type area as it seems to have its own little micro climate being a bit warmer than other areas (I think).
> I will not have enough money until later this year beginning of next.
> Is now a good time to buy?
> Should I borrow money from the bank to buy sooner and pay all the extra charges or just wait?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


IMHO, until you are sure of an area (specific), then I would rent.

Have a few more holidays at different times of the year and then make a decision. Far too dangerous to just jump in because the prices are low.


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Did My reply come through?


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for your response and sound advice. 
I was probably alluding to the fact that I am not restricted to ant given area. 
The tip about different times of year is something that's worth noting and not the romance of a summer holiday.
Thank you


----------



## Tall Traveler (Apr 11, 2015)

Antec said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy a house in Spain, probably Murcia type area as it seems to have its own little micro climate being a bit warmer than other areas (I think).
> I will not have enough money until later this year beginning of next.
> Is now a good time to buy?
> Should I borrow money from the bank to buy sooner and pay all the extra charges or just wait?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


For some reason, Murcia's a bit warmer in summer and drier than Valencia & Malaga. You would be well advised to take a trip or two to a couple of areas to see what you like. My wife and I took a recent trip to Spain to look at properties in Valencia but we took a side trip to Marbella and ended up buying a duplex there because we preferred the vibe there in Marbella. 

As far as timing, I think now is a great time as the economy in Spain is turning around and I anticipate the cost increasing but others will advise you differently. We got exactly what we wanted at a price much less than we would pay for similar vacation homes in Florida and about 25% of the cost of similar property in California so we are elated.


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you tall traveller. I concur with your thoughts. Pleased you have found your dream home. I shall continue to do my research.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

where in murcia are you looking at? we've just bought there.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Antec, things are beginning to look up in Spain (despite my advice going back from 2014). Trawl through some of the many posts here regarding purchasing or renting property. It will take you some time, but it will pay dividends and probably will save you a fortune.

If you're buying even a garden shed in the Murcia region ensure you employ a Gestor (not an abogado) who will act solely for you. Forget about using a Gestor who is representing the sales agent or seller.

Well located property has begun to sell and there has been a small increase in selling prices. The run-of-the-mill property is still seeing decrease of prices. This is not going to change overnight.

So heed the advice, wait, rent off season for at least a month and you will soon know whether you want to live in a particular area or road.

Don't forget to look at old posts here or it will cost you!


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Leper said:


> Antec, things are beginning to look up in Spain (despite my advice going back from 2014). Trawl through some of the many posts here regarding purchasing or renting property. It will take you some time, but it will pay dividends and probably will save you a fortune.
> 
> If you're buying even a garden shed in the Murcia region ensure you employ a Gestor (not an abogado) who will act solely for you. Forget about using a Gestor who is representing the sales agent or seller.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will certainly do as you suggest. 
Some excellent tips there for me and others in a similar situation.


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

smitty5668 said:


> where in murcia are you looking at? we've just bought there.


Good morning and thank you for your message. I have no ties to any particular area it's just that I have kept an eye on temperature over the last year and spoken to people who I know in that area. It's seems to tick a lot of boxes.
Do you have any experiences to share. Where is your property?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Before you buy


 Find out where and when the local fiestas are. Your fiesta might be a traditional food and dance type thing but ours are bullfighting, all night discos and fireworks.
 Make sure you know about dry river beds as they won't be dry for ever. You only need one flash flood for your house to be destroyed.
 Find out what the weather is like winter and summer.
 Think about the orientation of the house and the sun/ cold mountain air in relation to this.
 Find out about winter and summer activities/ facilities (bus services, opening times etc)
 Read this
 http://www.fomento.gob.es/NR/rdonlyres/55F07DA1-3DC3-4FB8-B140-3BE95097CD47/101724/guia_comprar.pdf


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your advice and thank you for the link.
The people on this site are great.
Confirming some knowledge I have and providing food for thought and sources of reference.
Your festival sounds great if you are in the mood, less so if you are not!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Antec said:


> Thank you for your advice and thank you for the link.
> The people on this site are great.
> Confirming some knowledge I have and providing food for thought and sources of reference.
> Your festival sounds great if you are in the mood, less so if you are not!


It's more like what are you doing for that week as it's every night for a week and I work, but even if I didn't a DJ screaming through his mike at 4am isn't my idea of fun. I do not enjoy the fiestas. Neither does my Spanish husband. My 21 year old Spanish daughter lives and breathes them though!


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like you might like a week in Skegness then during the fiesta time. Lol


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

Antec said:


> Good morning and thank you for your message. I have no ties to any particular area it's just that I have kept an eye on temperature over the last year and spoken to people who I know in that area. It's seems to tick a lot of boxes.
> Do you have any experiences to share. Where is your property?


we are on mazarron country club. a smallish two bed villa with off road parking. prices are very keen there at the moment. if you buy in the area i'll give you some more details.


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you,I'm will look in that area and may possibly take you up on your very kind offer


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello,
I am buying in the Costa Brava area, and I had holiday trips and visits there over a number of years, and it grew on me, so when I decided to relocate I felt the reasons were the right ones for me. teresa


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

We originally looked at Murcia area. But looked at the new inheritance laws as they could effect us as we're now retired with health probs. now looking Alicante side as better IHT rules. From what I have been told on this site. We're moving over this year. Rent for 3 months while we look around, but this Is our second try in 11 years now. So need to get it right as disaster last time and 4 years back and forth in courts in Murcia. But going to rent and hopefully buy with not too many problems this time. We have spent lots of time in Spain in the past but so much lately. But we did find a feel good factor with us older generation whilst there in April. So hoping living in Spain is going to be right for us now.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

There's an old joke "How do you make a small fortune on the Stock Market? Start with a large one!"
Much the same can be said about property. Spanish property prices may seem to have bottomed out - but round the corner there's the Greek Euro exit possibility + the UK referendum in 2016/17 both of which may impact the £:Euro.
Spanish purchase taxes are pretty horrendous so you really want to be sure that you'll be happy for a long time where you buy - hence rent first to make sure you like the area.


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Hope you find the right place - goodluck. I am just starting out buying . on a wing and a prayer. But trying to research it for a long time. I find the lack of my language skills quite daunting. I persist, and will find a Spanish language course I hope. teresa


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I know so 12 weeks holiday at first. Then maybe go back for another 10/11 weeks. Make a decision then. We have already sold here and want to move downmarket anyway. But feel we need to be in the sunshine had lots really bad life threating stuff happened. So it is not a case of money or investment. Just want to be warm and reasonably be happy. We prefer home ownership as we are homemakers and need to put our own style and taste into where we live. At the very least if it goes wrong we will have a holiday home in Spain, rent in the Summer. And come home and sorry son, your turn now, our turn to live with you. Lol! But you got a holiday home in Spain I,ve left you the money to cover the taxes . I was an estate agen and my husband a builder so we're not to green. But still need to be very aware as we have already previously discovered.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I am doing Duolingo on my iPad. It is quite good but I also need a cd.. Going to buy Michelle Thomas one, I've heard it quite good he taught the stars and footballers it seems. Good luck in finding a home. Think we are going to need it. But need to know the bad as well as good stuff. But hey there is a lot of happy people in Spain as well.
So be it then?


----------

